# Warranty check for £35 instead of £145



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

Just had our Elegance warranty damp check done for 45 euros at Calais Caravans, on the way back to the UK. They are a Burstner dealer, very efficient and helpful, and speak enough English if your French will not cope. My problem with Barrons is that they will not do the damp check alone - they will only do the full gas, electric and damp check, for £145. Whereas I only want the minimum required in order to comply with the warranty rquirements of Burstner. Next year I will need the gas check as well (this is a 2 yearly item) but I am pretty sure that Calais Caravans will sort me out for substantially less than Barrons. I have saved £115 and avoided an unnecessary gas check. If you read the Burstner manual it says that the damp check should be done each year to maintain the warranty and this is available at any Burstner dealer for 45 euros. Is this ripoff Britain again?
Graham


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

Do you have the address for Calais caravans. I might think of doing that as well. Have you enquired about the Fiat service ?


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

I amhaving trouble with my email at the moment, and don't have the address to hand, but I will get back to you with the address. Or text me on 07749 266828 if urgent. I did not enquire about Fiat service, that has just cost me £225 with Desira in Norwich.
Graham


----------

